# 39 weeks pregnant, mild period like cramps?



## mnc7

I will be 39 weeks pregnant tomorrow, so exciting! :D anywaysss, i'm used to the normal back ache, i've had it for weeks now..but here lately i've had a ton of discharge (tmi..) one day it was an orangy liquid, but it's mainly either clear fluid or white thicker discharge..and i've noticed i've had a mild cramp on the lower part of my stomach.. it almost feels like a period cramp. It's not unbearable that often really, just uncomfortable and I know it's there, it almost makes me feel sick to my stomach. Is this normal? I'm a first time mom and i have no idea what's going on with my body.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Sounds promising for early labour honey, take a walk and then soak in a nice warm bath, let nature take its course. 

:hugs:


----------



## Clucky as

mnc7 said:


> I will be 39 weeks pregnant tomorrow, so exciting! :D anywaysss, i'm used to the normal back ache, i've had it for weeks now..but here lately i've had a ton of discharge (tmi..) one day it was an orangy liquid, but it's mainly either clear fluid or white thicker discharge..and i've noticed i've had a mild cramp on the lower part of my stomach.. it almost feels like a period cramp. It's not unbearable that often really, just uncomfortable and I know it's there, it almost makes me feel sick to my stomach. Is this normal? I'm a first time mom and i have no idea what's going on with my body.

gosh I hope it's a sign for you good luck :flower:. I've been having the same thing. Right down to the weird discharge. fingers crossed something happens soon for the both of us.


----------



## Radkat

I've had the period cramps on and off for the past week or two and the increased discharge. I'm 38w2d now.


----------



## Buckles

I'm 35 weeks on Wednesday and getting the period pains, but no diffence in my discharge. I feel as if my ovaries are going to explode, and it's making me feel sick. 
You are not alone... :) xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I've also been getting the period pains since 33 weeks or before even. I am also getting cervix pain when baby is moving around down there. I was having more discharge, actually thought I lost water at one point, but Dr. said not and have had less discharge in the last week now. 

In brief, no idea. But, you're certainly in the realm of statistically likely to go into labor, so could be good signs for you. Seems like some women get lots of symptoms early and just keep having them forever, others just get them right before and the are true signs of something immediately imminent. Hope you're the later!


----------



## mnc7

Thank you all ladies! Shew, I sure hope so. I'm tired of being pregnant, even though i'm sure i'll miss my little one's kicks and wiggles. :)


----------



## Hennerrz

oo gosh!! im 39 weeks today too and ive been awake the last hour with period-style pains! the whole pregnancy ive nt had a single twinge or BH or anything so i am (probably naively) hoping this is the start of something! tbh i did spend the entire afternoon bouncing on my ball yday, suprised i didnt throw up haha 
let us know if anything mre happens!


----------



## mnc7

I'm the same way!! 39 weeks today and i haven't had one contraction or anything..well i haven't felt them.. i went to the hospital at 35 weeks bc i thought i was leaking my water, but it was just a large amount of clear discharge..and i was having contractions,whether they was braxton hicks or not.. i wasn't feeling them..so i'm wondering now if that's the case or not..because i have that constant back pain..and that usual period cramp feeling,but even when the period cramp feeling goes away, i still have the tightening in my stomach..soooooo often.. i'm so confused..first timer and i have no idea what's going on..guess i'll know i'm in labor when a baby is falling out huh? Hehe :X


----------



## oh_so_blessed

mnc7, I love that last sentence. It's exactly how I feel. I've been having contractions now with menstrual pain for over an hour while trying to sleep. Just started timing to see if anything is regular. I'm starving, but so crampy and don't really want to go make food. OH has passed out cold so I'm lonely and in pain, but in disbelief because I'm only 34 weeks so if it does become labor it will probably be until I have a baby coming out that I'm sure. lol!


----------



## mnc7

Haha, pregnancy is such a confusing thing. Goodluck momma :)


----------



## Iren_iren

I was having the same minus discharge, very uncomfortable..had couple of evenings in a row..and thats it..told my midwife and she said its very promising, that how the labour could start..so waiting for them to come back now :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

oh_so_blessed said:


> mnc7, I love that last sentence. It's exactly how I feel. I've been having contractions now with menstrual pain for over an hour while trying to sleep. Just started timing to see if anything is regular. I'm starving, but so crampy and don't really want to go make food. OH has passed out cold so I'm lonely and in pain, but in disbelief because I'm only 34 weeks so if it does become labor it will probably be until I have a baby coming out that I'm sure. lol!

Well, was crampy all night. Today only intermittently, though, not timeable. So frustrating. Hope I don't have 6 weeks of this!!! 

How's your progress? Any news? :D


----------

